# Working and Living as a Dutch programmer in the USA



## Nyreve (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am a Dutch programmer who has a dream to live and work in the USA.
But my big question is: is there a good market for programmers in the USA?

I am almost 22 years old and have been working since i was 15 while i was going to school. I have been working as a team leader in the biggest supermarket chain of The Netherlands. When i finished school on my 20th i started working as a programmer and have been doing that ever since.

Together with my internships and work i have 2 years experience with programming. I have been working on huge projects aswell as small.

So i have this dream of working and living in a big city in America.
Is it hard to achieve such a thing?

Greetings,
Nyreve


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Nyrene, for America normally IT job market indications are well seen on dice . I worked in IT for 8 years in the states before moving to Holland.


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

My opinion ( I have lived in Holland, the U.S. UK, and Australia) don't go to America. Out of all those countries, Australia is the best. Trust me, it just has a better quality of life. Life in America is no fun at all, very stressful, hurried, money troubles, etc. The latest poll says 22% are happy, 78% are not.

But if you don't listen and want to go anyway give it a try, but the only reason I write this is that I don't want you to make a huge mistake in your life.

It is difficult to get a visa, perhaps you could find a girlfriend here, this may help ???


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

minium reqirement ius a degree .... A Master is better 
5 yeare xperince is helpful but there areplenty of US persons available


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

The quality of life in America is still one of the best, imo. The reason 78% say they're unhappy is because they've never trusted themselves to get out of the country even for vacation to learn to appreciate their spoiled-brat life, haha. Never been to Australia, but from most of the EU countries/UK I've been to it seems like America is just nicer. Not cleaner, though, for sure.  

Anyway, like someone else said, IT (specifically programming) is a generally high-demand job in the US. Best bet at getting a job with only 2 years experience though is to provide a well-organized portfolio which includes some of the big jobs you worked on in Holland. Perhaps by the time you decide to move you'll have had even bigger jobs and more years under your belt.


----------

